# iPad app issues



## flopp900 (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

User peds48_installs over on the DIRECTV tech support forum suggested that I post here about an issue I am having regarding the iPad with my DIRECTV system. This is the thread from the forum.

forums.directv.com/pe/action/forums/displaypost?postID=11038576#e11038576

I am at a complete loss as to what to do as everything seems to be working fine except the iPad app. When I try to add the receiver ID for both my H24 and HR24 are showing ...0000 and nothing I seem to do allows the app to see them. Please let me know if there are any suggestion that you have or if there is anything you can do.


Thanks in advance

thank you


----------



## flopp900 (Mar 18, 2012)

I am trying to reply to the personal messages sent on this issue but I can. Not until my post count hits 5.


----------



## tbolt (Aug 22, 2009)

Here is something you can try.

In the iPad's WiFi settings add 8.8.8.8 on the DNS Line
for Google's DNS.

Also, make sure iTunes is up to date and also make sure you 
have the current 5.1 iOS installed on the device.

And, of course the App itself is up to date.

You can also cold boot (restart) the iPad - hold down the home button and the Power button at the same time until you see the Apple Logo appear, release both buttons.

Let us know if any of this works.


----------



## flopp900 (Mar 18, 2012)

Unfortunately those suggestions did not work. I have tried the Google DNS reinstalling the app and a hardware restart of the iPad and rebooting the HR24. Every time I try to use the app it still shows the receiver ID as ...0000.


Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

flopp900 said:


> Unfortunately those suggestions did not work. I have tried the Google DNS reinstalling the app and a hardware restart of the iPad and rebooting the HR24. Every time I try to use the app it still shows the receiver ID as ...0000.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions.


None of those suggestions are going to work.

There is a data issue with your account, it is going to take a few days to get it resolved... you know it is fixed, when you no longer see the 0000


----------



## jlangleyrn (Feb 22, 2012)

Do you know if there is any plans to have an app to allow android tablets to start using this technology ? I have read about the NOMAD option, but I don't think it is what I am looking for, I don't really need to download recorded shows, or is that the onky thing the I-pad version is letting you do?


----------



## flopp900 (Mar 18, 2012)

Earl... Thank you for the help, the iPad app is working great now.


----------

